# Skycloud's Poetry



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been writing poetry since the age of 11, and I've had a poem published when I was 15 (it was in a poetry competition in my area, and as far as I know the book had limited copies. I was runner-up in my high school). Anyway, here's some of my poetry. A word of warning, some of my poetry is of a political and leftist nature.

*Fencing With The Fog*

Fencing with the fog,
I reach out, call out,
The mist over eyes,
The chill running past,
Gloomy, bleak and boring,
Slashing at the misty flood,
Tearing at the blind old man,
This cloud, a floating nothing,
As I fence with the winter fog.


*Journeys* (this is the poem that got published, by the way)



Journeys to the deep amrine, empire of the octopi,
Journeys to the highest peak of Gaia,
Journeys to La Lune, acne-covered teen of the cosmos,
Journeys to the heart, in love and holy matrimony
Journeys of exploration, unfogging ever misty nations,
Journeys of life, unique to all humans,
Journeys of hope, travelling from oppression and suffering,
Journeys of the dove, delivering peace to the war-torn
Journeys eternally exist in both heart and mind,
Journeys to the occidental and oriental,
Journeys for peace, journeys for life,
Journeys for hope and for glory
Journeys will never cease,
The start to the end in eternal orbit,
Alpha to Omega, birth to death, winter to summer,
Like time and history's recorded chronicles
Journeys are journeys,
Unique to the final and tiniest detail,
Journeys are slow or brisk, long or short,
Journeys to the heart and soul
Journeys shall exist until the world's end,
Armageddon, Ragnarok and the Apocalypse,
Journeys to the end of life's string,
A string of journeys from birth to death


*The Oak Tree*


Maybe a memory only now, I am afriad,
But perhaps my words will grow a new one just like it,
The oak tree in my back yard,
The one that grew from an acorn that slipped,
Fell into a slit in the concrete fields,
But knew that to be he must grow,
All this took place many decades before I walked this Earth,
By the time I was a child,
The tree was old and did not wish to be so bold
As to reach up to the sun anymore,
But its leaves were still growing,
And beneath it in summer we did sit under the branches
Protected by a friend who was dying,
Terminal, the tree weakened,
The tree died one misty winter's evening,
Noone around to give it a send off,
He died with the wind flowing through his hair,
We didn't know until some weeks later,
When his corpse broke and the tree fell,
Maybe a child of his slipped into the cracks again.


*World Stage*


Thunder booms scoured the land
Their explosive nature of deadly light
The end of all days for this world
And the final act of this dystopic farce
The actors stagger drunkenly across the stage
Which is nowt but the last patch of dying grass
No applause or encore cries
Because this play has only one showing
Then the theatre gets burned down


*Vietnam*



The land shakes with the deathly roar
The lushness is burnt into barren waste
Trees like towers fall as the death wails past
The clouds anger and weep
The sun flees the inevitable end
Silence falls and the quiet is not welcome
For the monster still hunts
And the monster still kills
And the people wake to see the desolation
Its Vietnam. 1965.
And the Yanks have scorched the earth.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Our Time*

The sight of the skies
The romance of the dying light of a candle
The sweetness of the flowers
The meow of every last cat, moggy, puss and kitten
All the leaves of all the trees
The song of the mysterious whale
The smile of the happiest
And the laughter of the tickliest
The freedom of the unshackled people
The colour of deep scarlet flags
The end of the world as we so sadly know it
And the beginning of our new time




*Use Just One Tongue*


They built a border today
Steel and blood, wood and death
Surrounding the nations like prisoners
Carving up Earth into
Playgrounds for the rich
They built a border today
Said to use just one tongue
Only one culture to live
And one race under the nations sky
Which was not full of clouds of course
They built a border today
And raised a flag for us
Apparently its representative
Yet I know of no vote
No decision made by the people
They built a border today
We have laws and rules
These rules control the cages
And these laws smother the people
They built a border today
But we soon tore it down
They threatened us with guns and bombs
But it was they who gave up first.


*Will Not Cleanse*

Flames licking at your wounds will not cleanse
Tombs line your neighbourhoods
Election worries in the times of war
No, don't listen to the Vietnamese of today
You burned them and now they burn you
Did you think the world was naive?
Naive enough not to see the future?
Ashes to ashes
Dust to dust
In this tomb you lie forevermore.




*Those Terrible Bullets*


Violent storms crush them to bone and flesh
Terrible bullets scar their hearts
Puppets in uniform armed to the teeth
And the leaders are the ones in control
Ships crawl around the coast
Tanks flatten the barren earth
Boots march down the streets
And the skies is filled with metal vultures




*Scented Oak*


Scented trunks of dead oak trees
Black leaves rot at their feet
Bones bloom like roses in their garden
The air,musty and green with disease
Sounds of wailing ancients drowning
Swimmers in the quicksand die so fast
The tongues of men are vines in this jungle
And their eyes are frogspawn in toxic ponds


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*The Forgotten Joy Of Peace

*A war is going on today
And all the nation is armed
The bullets fly past the schools
The libraries, the houses and the shacks
Today we lost a generation
Tomorrows another day, another million
The guns fire and the missles strike
The tanks crawl and the ships stalk
A war is going on today
They have forgotten the joy of peace


*Nature Lynched*


Float above the mountains
And cause the avalanches
Skid across the oceans
And cause the floods
Smash your way into a forest
And cause the fire
In your path, remove it
In your way, destroy it
Nature lynched
Nature buried
Nature mourned.


*Literary Bullet*


Endless bombs fly down on to me
Explosions of the words erupt
The verse attacks the mind
Making me emphasize with the sentence
A message in bullet form
Rips through the skin
This is the deadly message of millions
Violent scenes cover the paper
And the words bleed on the lines
Verses of the fatal persuasion
Entrance me, their bittersweet taste
Wash over my eyes with their water
The end of the poem is a ceasefire
And the armistice is the final act.


*In The Year Of Our War*


In the year of our War
Two Thousand Nought Three
Leaders plotted a dreadful act
An illegal conspiracy


The plan was to steal Iraq
And use it for their own gain
The evidence that they all did lack
Made up, sexed up, f*cked up


*I Know Of The Tsunami*


Falling swiftly into the soils
Swollen banks of weeping streams
Trees crash heavily
Skies curse and scowl
Houses torn down
Boats on the waves die
Songs of joy cut short
Tropical hellhole
Natural paradise
Earth shakes
Skies wail.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*I Hope You're Happy, Bush*

One man came back from Iraq today
Encased in wood, devoid of blood
One widow mourns today
Childhood sweethearts, her heart is broke
One woman came back from Afghanistan today
In a coffin, blown to bits
One man weeps today
Mother of his child, spouse of the grave
One man came back from the wars today
Dead he lies, young he remains
His boyfriend grieves for him
Violence breeds despair and sorrow
One leader spoke in London today
Grinning, his plan succeeding
One leader laughs today
Warped vision of world hegemony


*Our Twelve Mutual Friends*



The first to arrive is January
Icy arms, scorching legs
She comes with a gift of extremes
Split in two with firework applause
Next comes February
Herald of the equinox
Breezy, cheery little man
Short in nature, big in heart
March is third in our time
Time for changes in the air
Birth and death mark this month
No wonder, named after Mars
April, the ocean month
She brings us new birth and old death
Made of rubber is this time
Days are testament to this
May, the month of workers
Fiery and tall, she knows of revolution
Chains shattered, locks broken
Epitome of strength
June, double crosser
Hidden in shrouds and mystery
He hides in the shadows, even at night
Watches you with his four eyes
July, the monarch month
Named after a vegetarian perhaps
Roman influence, he lives in a villa
A villa fit for a Ceasar
August is our next era
Chills the south, boils the north
Close friend of January, obviously
Poor split month of two souls
September, identity crisis
Seventh in times long gone by
Pushed back in the pecking order
Self-pity not shown, however
October, pagan heart
Month of orange, reign of black
Murderer of leaves, mother of wind
Queen of the changing tide
November, nearly there
End these days with darkness
Wrinkles appear, eyesight goes
Nearly gone, our frail year
December arrives and down it goes
End of the year with firework applause
In the north, the grave dug in snow
In the south, he lies in dust

*Addiction*

Addicted, I cling
Swallowing each breath of the divine
Smelling the fragrant roses of this particular garden
Knowing the addict is jailed within the hedges
The sun, sunken underneath the purple skies,
The moons laughter haunts my nightmares
The end is soon but not the final act
No cure for the poison I take
The poison I seek
Because this addiction has no meaning
And this addiction is all me, you and the world

*Whispers Echo*

Echoed whispers flee down the alleyways
Abandoned vehicles, lights on
Radios blaring old love songs
No one there to love or lust for
Disguised figures of unknown lives
Auras of power and fame
Façades yet to fall
Personalities for the newspaper
Screens with colours of the world
Voices, images, lyrics and eternal stories
The text of the story fills emotions
The lyrics of the song make you curious


*These Questions I Asked*



Does the fear chill your blood to ice?
Does it crawl across your veins, your arteries?
Does it burrow into your empty eyes softly?
Or does it sit upon your head in a mocking fashion?
Once a wise man said
Fear is nothing if you keep your mind clear
But foggy is your thoughts
And you cannot do what you promise
Once a wise woman said
Courage is the act of defining your memory
But amnesia sets in so quick nowadays
And your courage, washed away
Once you read an ancient book
Which told of myths of long gone times
Fool to believe in those stories you were
Now find yourself trapped in no mans land
Your mouth acknowledged the wise counsel
But your ears were the more deficient
Foolishly stumbling, you feel
And into a dark puddle you drown forever


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*The Sky Spoke To Me Today*

The sky spoke to me today
Not screaming or shouting
Not in the whisper of a church mouse,
But in the calm tones of a summer shower
It rained down the feelings of the clouds,
It shared with me it's deepest-held secrets
And admitted that Heaven was not above it,
Only the universe,
In all it's lonely glory.


*Strange Myths*



Strange myths cloud my mind
Telling me the stories better left buried
Ghosts of long gone ideas
Spirits of archaic tongues
They speak in to my subconsciousness
I resist their influence
I tear apart their books and verse
Still I sit quietly as they rush around my eyes
Wondering where did all their sanity go?

*Muse Doe

*Muse is missing
No John or Jane
This is no missing persons
This is the block of creative thought
My poems suffer from the loss of ideas
My words don't become clear
I search whilst lying down,
Imagining a vanished roof
The walls close in and out
Breathing like a chased animal
No hunter going to kill them though
Because muse has no more bullets

*Midnight Bonfire*

I left the old stories behind me years ago
Didn't want to know about those tales
Sad tales, they was, all full of gloomy
Deaths and fogs of despair
No, I burnt the lot in a bonfire at midnight
Two days cursed by them but many afterwards free
If you ever happen to come across them
Send them to the flames as quick as you can
Because they are a curse on all
And sad they are, they'll kill you from within.


*Hope For You*



Drifting by me you go
As the hours turn into weeks
I stand still there
Pining for you
Hoping to feel some loved emotion
I don't know where you need to go
And I don't know why
But always drift by me
And I'll always hope for you.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Her Music*

Her fingers playfully tease the keys
Slipping flawlessly from one to the other
Without words, she speaks to me
She smiles as her fingers act
Her eyes concentrated on mine
As if we were alone
Slipping flawlessly go her fingers,
From one key to the other
This secret romance,
Like a moon behind the purple clouds of night,
We hold not each other but a warm gaze.


*Friend*



Fan flames that engulf you
Burn off the skin they make you wear
Reveal to us your true state, friend
So that we may gaze upon Nature's mistake
Your eyes like cold horror
Your lips from which only a shrill cry emerges
Satisfy our curiosity, friend
And make yourself wish you were dead
Our laughter should feel like blades to you
Mocking your very existence to the ground
Why not end it now, my friend
Before the dawn chorus awakens you?


*Earthly Order*


Stillness awakens in the deepest corners
Shadowy cabals and mystical rituals
Conspiracies of old and new alike
Paranoia fills some veins and hearts
Hatred of the supposed powers
Facade slipping in the glocal eye
A great big colossal lie
No world government this is
Simply a tale spun by many weavers
The cities of faceless self
The oceans of lonely misery
No one is safe, not even the dead
Till the shadows are once more at rest


*Aware*


Names of the dead heroes stick to tongues
Their bones long since buried deep
The cult of the martyr
The everlasting belief in a person
Winds its way around all the people
Myths and legends fill the air
Mystic stories and fervent belief
Fuel the flames of the saga
Relics of the dead brought to life
Given powers of immortality
Long reign as icon
The books written about the heroic
The songs and the verses
Written with a sigh of feeling
The clingy stick to the legend
Unaware of their own self
The heroes inspired a generation
But one would not bow
Outcast he became
Hero status he dreamt of
Because he was aware


*Autumn Massacre*


Sunlight washes over into my sight
Gentle fingers of white floating past
Orange and gold rain falls from the trees
Leaping to the soil beneath in a final dramatic act
They lay there cold
Released from their mother tree and dead
The autumn massacre is here once more
And the trees are weeping onto the corpses.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*A Year Never Has A Twin*

A lonely leaf floats in the wind
Sunset in the sky is the ending
Bleak skies, similar to death
Frost conquers all
Drowned grass, white seas
Day rushed through to the dark
Climbing smoke rushes to the moon
Burning at the stake, warming hands
White Arctic over warming verdant
Green pioneer, show yourself
Rain comes, with love for the soil
Tiny buds bloom to reveal natures art
Sun caresses our skin
Love between us, spring passion
The day relaxes, slowing down
Cool breeze in the night
Breathe in the life that is here
Clear air and the bluest of skies
A year never has a twin
Wonderful beauty of these days.
*
For Those Of You Who Are Missing*

No more do we hear your sweet laughter,
Yet we hope to see you smile once more,
You floated away on an unknown breeze
We miss the sparkle of your eyes,
But your memory will always linger,
You vanished in body but you never left us,
You are still in our hearts
And in our thoughts, from
The orchestra of birds to the sleepy night,
Floating away from us on breezes we do not know,
Wherever you are in this vast Earth,
No matter how many rivers you cross,
No matter how many roads you walk on,
Still in our hearts forever
Our beloved, our treasure.

*Neon Gods*



Neon gods worshipped
Skies of black become orange
Orgasmic flames of luminescence
Seek out the darkness that exists no more
You'll go mad with loss
Cities drown, eyes murdered
Drawn to the lights
You sink into them, grasp onto them
The prayer is said in musical tones
Enter the temple and worship
Until dawn, you are a neon saint


*Mother Earth Sunburnt*


Mother Earth sunburnt
The waters rise with no barrier known
A blanket of heat for the already hot
These creatures of metal that breathe out their fire
And Earth suffers for what we've done
The Carterets are sinking fast into the waves
Killed by what once sustained life
Their people innocent of the crime
Yet we the guilty go free in our cities
The rulers claim to fight it
We know that they don't feel a thing
Mother Earth is sunburnt

*I Am, I Am Not*

I am not your long lost memories
I am not the friend of years gone by
I am not the love of your life or mine
I lie deep within your mind
I do not wish you harm
I do not poison your blood
I do not cause the nightmare
I care too much for you
I do not want to see you die
I do not want to see you mourn
I do not want to lay fresh flowers
I want to be reminded by your smile
I am your future memory
I am the true friend yet to come
I am the one for you
I will be more than a daydream


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Failure To Praise A Flag*

From the depths of the world born,
The created thought of the creative minds
The end of the world planned by these
The end of the world is planned by us
Smoke filled Earth, abused
Dug huge holes to get the shiny rocks
Blew each other up to praise a flag
Shot fellow humans to worship a god
Killed to satisy the King
Scars tell little of the story
Ending our violent divisions
Requires the demolition of the ideas
Follow no human, seek out no master
Failure to praise the flag means freedom.

*Seven Sisters*



Monday, the working week
Gloomy always, shaded blue
Capitalistic hours of hedonism
This day in the week
Tuesday, somehow better
Neither start nor end
Bleak blue, diluted
In the week of the world
Wednesday, middle of work
Savour this, its nearly gone
And climb mountains to summits
In the centre of the week
Thursday, Norse culture reigns
Thor himself could not stop time
The endless week is humiliated
As we near the supposed finish
Friday, the athiests find religion
End of the week in a social way
Now to rest and love and be ourselves
And all before the week has gone
Saturday, natural athelete
Won for rest by socialists
First of two, best of seven
Close to the finish of this week
Sunday, end of the week
Final day before the hourglass wakes
Sleepy day, slumber reigns
On this, the last day

*Blue Haze Soil*

Softly the blue haze lifted from the fields
The fire had died, its corpse melted onto the grass
Smoke still sang to the skies
Twigs still flickered like used candles
Dead creatures slept on ashes
Trees devoid of leaves stood burnt
Petrol oxygen lit up lungs
Wooden food eaten and now vomit
As the blaze passed
Its mark written on grass blades
Turning black to spite the soil
And the dandelions fainted
Their sunshine extinguished.


----------

